
What to do When You Can't Write at Coffee Shops - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/personal/archive/2011/04/what-to-do-when-you-cant-write-at-coffee-shops/237576/
======
jseliger
I, for one, don't work at coffeeshops because a) I look up every time someone
passes, b) spending long hours at a laptop keyboard would make me crazy, and
c) I prefer having two large monitors to one tiny one.

Obviously, some people are getting things done in coffeeshops, but I wonder if
they wouldn't actually be more productive somewhere quiet.

------
rick888
I get my best work done at the library. Free Wifi that isn't saturated and a
quite place to work.

